# 1st Ann. Rockingham County NC Championships Update!!!



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Please got to following link:
http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?t=26489

Thank you!!!
SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Just one week to go!!! You want - want to miss this one if you love slot car racing!!! 3 drag events plus best looking model car contest, best female driver and 6 different classes of round track racing.

Please see above line for more details.

Thank you,
SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Last reminder, just three more days, so come on out and hear the thunder and see the lighting of the fastest motor sport vehicles on the planet.

See above post for all the details!!!
SCJ


----------

